# Key fob suggestions



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm looking for a new key chain / key fob, preferably with some trad style. I've found a few that I like, but I'd be interested in some more ideas and opinions.

Here's what I've found so far:



















Brooks Brothers 









Tiffany & Co.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

This one from Tiffany looks fun.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

If you want to go the Brooks route, head to Garland where they are only $1/piece.

I have one and it's holding up decently after about a year of use.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I have the S&B Penguin one...I like it. There's plenty of choices from S&B and not super crazy expensive. Much easier to stomach than the belts.

Danny


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I use this one. Not available in needlepoint, though.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Trip English said:


> I use this one. Not available in needlepoint, though.


Is that for your building?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Is that for your building?


It's for all my doors. Easier than having all sorts of keys.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's mine:



Not trad, but I like it.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I have two from S&B, the red skull one and the UVA one. They're pretty nice and $25 isn't bad.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't have one at the moment, but I have toyed with adding one to my cart when buying ribbon belts online.

Shamrocks appealed to me the most:


These go for $6 .


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

https://meierfrank.com/images/Irish-11.jpg

:icon_smile:

OR

https://www.minimania.com/images/fob07.jpg


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah, but those aren't very "trad". 

They would go better in a pair of jeans or a leather jacket.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When it comes to key fobs, the ones I carry are ones I have been able to pick up for free at any one of a number of Trade shows. LOL...Should this be considered 'Skinflint Trad?'


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> Ah, but those aren't very "trad".


Yea, it is. It's O'Trad :icon_smile_wink: and "Jack of all Trads" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

*key case*

It might seem like a retro trad move, but a key case has the distinct advantage of protecting your trousers pockets, as well as not jangling.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

efdll said:


> It might seem like a retro trad move, but a key case has the distinct advantage of protecting your trousers pockets, as well as not jangling.


True, but I almost never carry keys in my trouser pocket anyway.
I leave my house keys in the garage and my bike keys in my bag. The only time I have keys in my trouser pocket is during the summer when I'm w/o a jacket & then I'll have my one car key in a trouser pocket.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

For years I've used the smallest of Swiss Army Knives. A security problem if you fly a lot, but if you don't it is quite practical and often used. (Particularly the scissors)


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

A pen knife.

I also collect plenty of swag lanyards at the boat show and tie my keys to my belt loop with it when near the water.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I don't have one at the moment, but I have toyed with adding one to my cart when buying ribbon belts online.
> 
> Shamrocks appealed to me the most:
> 
> These go for $6 .


Great Link. Although it scared me at first that the website is called PreppyPrincess.com.:crazy:


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions all.

Here are a few more that caught my eye:



















The was a great suggestion. I might have to go that route.


----------



## TradMichael (Apr 13, 2006)

I've used a key case since forever, and while it's great to keep all your various house/office/cabinet/etc keys handy, I can say that it does come with caveats. Put more than two keys in it, and I don't want to carry it around in my jacker or trouser pocket: it's like having a second miniature wallet. And if you happen to drive a car that was manufactured since 1994 you'll find that the standard key they give you looks more like some part of a toy for ages 8 and up and not a key like in the picture here ... those big plastic relics of 90s key technology do not work in a traditional leather key case. But if you have such a car, you've got a fob anyway: the remote entry unit, and I don't see any way to avoid it.

I'm a minimalist concerning my carry-alongs: most of the time I'll have my daily car-and-house key on a simple keyring sans fob, which tucks unobtrusively in a jacket's key pocket, and I'll use a plain old money clip (or even a rubber band) in lieu of a wallet.



Carisbrooke said:


> The was a great suggestion. I might have to go that route.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

If I didn't have a Texas Exes FOB that returns to the Alumni Center when dropped in the mail box, I'd go the S&B route.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

*key fob vs. case*

True, car keys, unless you drive an antique -- or a clunker a year or two from qualifying as antique -- don't fit in a case. I compromise and keep all other keys in case. If I put them all in a car fob I run the risk of impersonating Igor with a ring of dungeon keys.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

My mother used to use a keycase. I can't help but think them a little anachronistic.



ZachGranstrom said:


> Great Link. Although it scared me at first that the website is called PreppyPrincess.com.:crazy:


Thanks for admitting that. I fear some who can't cope have me on ignore. That site is a hard sell here. :icon_smile_big:

EDIT - This slipped my mind:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Taken Aback said:


> This slipped my mind:


Ooh, A&S for six bucks...? SOLD!


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

^ I was tempted by the Lands' End fob, but am holding out for a Smathers & Branson college one (once I decide on where to attend). 

I don't have a car yet anyway. . . so it doesn't really matter. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Tucker Blair has some nice needlepoint fobs, not sure if that's your thing. Decent prices too. www.tuckerblair.com


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I use a Tiffany valet ring. I bought it when I had two cars; the silver central part was attached to the house keys and clipped onto a plain ring for the car key.

Just bought a needlepoint key fob with a Dartmouth "D" at J. Press for a friend who went there. I think it was $45.

Had the same problem with key cases - new car keys don't fit well. I have one, but now I use it for spare keys and it stays in the house.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> I don't have one at the moment, but I have toyed with adding one to my cart when buying ribbon belts online.
> 
> Shamrocks appealed to me the most:
> 
> These go for $6 .


Customizable key fobs? In pink & green?

Done and done!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Carisbrooke said:


> Thanks for the suggestions all.
> 
> Here are a few more that caught my eye:


A LOT cheaper than the Orvis--and a real shotshell!--is this from Royden:


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Of course TweedyDon chimes in...

I was just thinking wouldn't it be neat if he had his own tweed key fob?

You've probably got enough spares around to make a small batch of them.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> A LOT cheaper than the Orvis--and a real shotshell!--is this from Royden:


I have the one with a duck on it. Very basic, but I like it.


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 15, 2009)

Smathers and Branson and a Homemade Needlepoint


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> A LOT cheaper than the Orvis--and a real shotshell!--is this from Royden:


Nice find TweedyDon!

I couldn't help but notice that Roydon's has a strong resemblance to the "holy grail" of key rings (see page 145 of The Official Preppy Handbook).


----------



## sailgclass (Nov 30, 2008)

I have this on my key ring, I snagged it out of the hardware bag for a new sail cover we put on the boat. It's the perfect size to make my keys distinguishable wherever I leave them.

https://www.harkenstore.com/uniface.urd/scpdinw1.ShowProd?B4RPMEB9Y95NXC


----------



## Pshrynk (Apr 14, 2010)

My first post on the site.

I ordered the BB fob. 

Love the colors and simple design.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Carisbrooke said:


> Nice find TweedyDon!
> 
> I couldn't help but notice that Roydon's has a strong resemblance to the "holy grail" of key rings (see page 145 of The Official Preppy Handbook).


I love that you just give the page number. A picture is completely unnecessary (of the page in the OPH) because 95% of this forum has a copy, and yes, they know exactly where it is.

(Not casting stones, my name on this board is Pink & Green, I think you know exactly where I stand!  )


----------



## Sebjames (Mar 25, 2010)

I have this one. The first one I bought from BB started to unravel at the leather, so I brought it back and they exchanged without any problem.


----------



## Horse1200s (Mar 29, 2010)

I think this one looks stupendous.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Pink and Green said:


> Of course TweedyDon chimes in...
> 
> I was just thinking wouldn't it be neat if he had his own tweed key fob?
> 
> You've probably got enough spares around to make a small batch of them.


Actualy, I've been thinking of doing exactly that; leather-backed tweed with a D-rng seems to be a very trad. key fob indeed!


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

Pink and Green said:


> I love that you just give the page number. A picture is completely unnecessary (of the page in the OPH) because 95% of this forum has a copy, and yes, they know exactly where it is.
> 
> (Not casting stones, my name on this board is Pink & Green, I think you know exactly where I stand!  )


Ha, ha. Yes, I had a feeling you're acquainted with the OPH.


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

Nantucket Knotworks Monkey Fist Key Ring


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for making this thread. I too need a new key fob.:icon_smile:


----------



## Sebjames (Mar 25, 2010)

Carisbrooke said:


> Nantucket Knotworks Monkey Fist Key Ring


Thanks for the link; those are great


----------

